
Show HN: Candl – stay organised with books you read  and thoughts you have - yanis_t
https://www.candlapp.com/
======
tolu_olubode
Looks pretty good! Signed up to use it. It'd be nice if the nav bar on the
left was hideable, it really distracts from a possibly immersive experience
users could have using your app.

~~~
yanis_t
Hey, sir! Thanks for your suggestion. You can toggle the visibility of the
left panel now

------
yanis_t
Hey guys!

I've built this thing for people like me who love to read.

It's in a pretty early stage now, so free 6-month subscription is on me.

